# PapaMobil



## Heiko (30 April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=4545301886&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW&tc=photo

*Ohne Worte*


----------



## MichiP (30 April 2005)

*Und wenn das Geld dafür nicht ausreicht*

kann man ja immer noch hier zuschlagen :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81731&item=4722536854&rd=1

Michi


----------



## sascha (30 April 2005)

Da können sich unsere Profi-SEOs ein Scheibchen abschneiden...

http://search.ebay.de/golf-ratzinger_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2005)

Alle total balla-balla


----------



## stieglitz (2 Mai 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Alle total balla-balla


Der Spiegel nimmt das jetz auch schön auf die Schippe:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,354343,00.html



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Einer bietet ein Modellauto an, das angeblich zum Zeitpunkt der Papstwahl nach Rom zeigend aus dem Regal fiel.



Das muss ich haben!


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2005)

Wer fuhr bloß?

http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=265276

"Wer wirklich hinter dem Steuer des im März 1999 auf Ratzinger zugelassenen Golf saß, ist nicht bekannt. Der Papst selbst hat keinen Führerschein.

Auch darüber, ob wohl schwarzer oder weißer Rauch aus dem Auspuff strömt, darf gerätselt werden."

:gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Da können sich unsere Profi-SEOs ein Scheibchen abschneiden...



Was sind denn Profi-SEOs?   

Gruß D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2005)

Profi-SEO = Suchmaschinen"optimierer" = professioneller Suchmaschinenvermüller 
(einfach mal mit "Profi-SEO" googeln...) 

j.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier:
h**p://www.suchmaschinen-optimierung-seo.info/

oder einfach mal googln.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

augenblicklicher Stand  EUR 162.161,11  

Aktionschluß ca 19:30


----------



## Bremsklotz (5 Mai 2005)

€ 170.049,00.
Ich bin gespannt, ob die 200.000,00 erreicht werden.
Schon irre, das Ganze. Kopfschüttel


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,354745,00.html


> Es ist noch nicht einmal bekannt, ob Joseph Kardinal Ratzinger je in diesem Auto gesessen hat. Dennoch ist das Interesse an dem bei eBay feilgebotenen Golf, der einmal auf Ratzinger zugelassen war, ungebrochen. Gut vier Stunden vor Ende der Auktion wurden bereits über 170.000 Euro für den Kleinwagen geboten.


dafür gibts locker schon einen Ferrari... 
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/d/81275


> Ferrari F 430 F1
> Leistung 360 kW (490 PS)
> Beschleunigung 0-100 km/h 3,9 s
> Höchstgeschwindigkeit 316 km/h
> Grundpreis 146.000,- €


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür gibts locker schon einen Ferrari...


Bestellen sollte den der Verkäufer jedoch nicht vor 300.000 € Auktionserlös. Bei der echt spannenden Geschichte gibt es nämlich noch einen weiteren lachenden Dritten im Bunde - das Finanzamt. Die Auktion ist zwar privat aber auf eine Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht ausgerichtet, also gewerblich. Demnach fällt eine nicht unerhebliche Steuerschuld an, die sich schätzungsweise um die Hälfte des Erlöses bewegen dürfte. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Verkäufer zwischenzeitlich gut beraten ist!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

wer Steuern zahlt, verdient zu wenig....

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

der Sieger  05.05.05 19:30:00 MESZ

*EUR 188.938,88 *	05.05.05 19:28:32 MESZ
völliger "Außenseiter" aus USA,  hat 1:32 Minuten vor Ende das einzige (und höchste)  Gebot abgegeben


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> der Sieger  05.05.05 19:30:00 MESZ
> 
> *EUR 188.938,88 *	05.05.05 19:28:32 MESZ
> völliger "Außenseiter" aus USA,  hat 1:32 Minuten vor Ende das einzige (und höchste)  Gebot abgegeben



...ich wünsche dem Verkäufer viel Glück und dass die Bezahlung, der Transfer und die Zollangelegenheiten reibungslos abgewickelt werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

Papamobil von Spielcasino ersteigert......

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,354745,00.html


> Ratzingers Golf brachte knapp 190.000 Euro
> Der derzeit wohl bekanntest Golf der Republik ist bei eBay für 188.938 Euro und 88 Cent verkauft worden. Der Wagen, der einmal auf Joseph Kardinal Ratzinger zugelassen war, wurde um 19.30 Uhr von einem Online-Kasino ersteigert.
> 
> Eine Mitarbeiterin des US-Online-Kasinos "Golden Palace" wollte sich gegenüber SPIEGEL ONLINE nicht dazu äußern, was die Firma nun genau mit dem Wagen plane, man habe ihn "aus Promotionsgründen" gekauft. Der Käufer habe in der Vergangenheit schon öfter sehr besondere Artikel gekauft, sagte eBay-Sprecherin D. R..


das kann man wohl sagen, bei einer  Reihe der Artikel kapier ich nicht mal was da ersteigert wurde 
z.B 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1468&item=5568750040



> Der 21-jährige Zivildienstleistende B.H.  aus O.  hatte das metallicgraue Auto mit Erstzulassung 1999 für 9500 Euro gekauft.


Dann wird er wohl nicht ganz so viel Steuern zahlen müssen ..


> Die Gültigkeit der Auktion ist jedoch noch nicht bestätigt, weil das Auktionssystem technisch überlastet war.
> ...
> Über 6,7 Millionen Interessierte und Neugierige hatten bis dahin das Angebot angeklickt, nach Angaben des Internet-Auktionshauses mehr als bei jeder eBay-Auktion in Deutschland zuvor.


das hat man gemerkt ...


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wünsche dem Verkäufer viel Glück und dass die Bezahlung, der Transfer und die Zollangelegenheiten reibungslos abgewickelt werden.


das ist Sache des Käufers, Lieferbedingung ist Abholung....


> Versand nach: 	Übergebe Ware persönlich (regional - kein Versand).



cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2005)

> Auch wenn es gegen Ende der Auktion wegen des hohen Ansturmes zu technischen Engpässen gekommen sei, habe der Zuschlag für das Online-Kasino Gültigkeit, teilte das Internet-Auktionshaus eBay mit. "Wir haben telefonischen Kontakt zu drei Bietern gehabt, die weit mehr als 200.000 Euro bieten wollten und nicht durchgekommen sind", sagte W. M. , der den erkrankten Zivildienstleistenden bei der Abwicklung der Auktion unterstützte. "Für uns ist die Auktion noch nicht beendet", sagte er. Die Versteigerung war von mehr als 8,4 Millionen interessierten Internet-Nutzern angeklickt worden.
> 
> "Die Auktion war gültig", sagte jedoch Unternehmenssprecher N.  C.  am Abend. Das System sei nicht zusammengebrochen. Und dass am Ende einer Auktion nicht alle zum Zuge kämen, die gerne noch bieten würden, sei häufig der Fall. Das Höchstgebot sei etwa eine Minute vor Ablauf der Frist am Abend abgegeben worden.



Das ist eine glatte Fehlinformation, minutenlang, beginnend etwa  eine  halbe Stunde vor Auktionsende 
besonders in den letzten 10 Minuten  davor   ging nichts mehr 


			
				e-bay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden
> 
> Die von Ihnen gewünschte Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden.
> Bitte wählen Sie unter den folgenden Optionen aus:
> ...



cp


----------



## Bremsklotz (5 Mai 2005)

Mal etwas hinter die Kulissen geschaut bei der Auktion:

114 Gebote wurden mit folgenden Begründungen gestrichen:
Kein Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer = 3
Techn. Probleme = 5
Unseriös = 14 (Spaßbieter mit Betrag von € 10.000.000,00)
Falscher Gebotseintrag = 28
Einbau einer Akkreditierung = 64

Übrigens zeigt ebay immer noch nichts an unter "Artikel beobachten".
Über "watch notice" funktioniert der Link aber.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: PapaMobil*

Jetzt gibt es das KlinsiMobil, VW Käfer nun schon bei über 300.000 €


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: PapaMobil*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gibt es das KlinsiMobil, VW Käfer nun schon bei über 300.000 €


Die ebay-Papamobillinks sind schon alle längst tot 
zur Geschichte 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papamobil
dann gab es auch noch das Guidomobil 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guidomobil


> Das Guidomobil wurde inzwischen von der FDP verkauft und im Wahlkampf zur Bundestagswahl 2005 nicht mehr eingesetzt.


an wen...


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: PapaMobil*

Heute morgen noch 301.165,00 € für den Käfer und jetzt:





> Aktuelles Gebot: EUR 168.450,01


Interesant hier die Bieterliste - schaut mal, wie viele "Spaßbieter" Konsequenzen erfahren haben und plötzlich nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet sind.


----------



## Redu (9 Juli 2006)

*KlinsiMobil*

...das war´s dann auch schon wieder: Angebot beendet, 1 € Mindestgebot nicht erreicht, 0 Gebote.


----------



## Siggi-51 (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: PapaMobil*

Das Ding wurde neu eingestellt und steht jetzt bei "kläglichen" 605 Euro - der Mindestpreis von 300ooo ist leider noch nicht erreicht


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: PapaMobil*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,425560,00.html


> Klinsmanns kapitaler Käfer


----------

